# Some new photo of my A3



## James_A3T (Jul 20, 2004)

Here some new photos of my A3 1.8T.


----------



## threethirteen (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: Some new photo of my A3 (James_A3T)*

love it. i love new 8L pic posts!!


----------



## 5v-Turbo (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Some new photo of my A3 (threethirteen)*

Very nice buddie. Projektzwo kit ROCKS!
Take a look at mine http://a3.jdbarclay.com/
Have to update pics though, I've added a rear mid spoiler. I will post them later to get some feedback.


----------

